# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Help me pls - snail overgrown population and algae over taking

## Potion123456

I have a small tank with guppies. I have some coral stones in them. I think a snail went in accidentally and now its everywhere. Anyone got recommendation for natural predators? I want to rear some shrimps in there too, so cant have big fishes. 
Algae is also a problem. Not sure which aninal can clear them well. Nerite seems useless, just scouring tank but with no results. Anyone could help me please? Im new to this hobby :>

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## genki89

Fish that eat snails will eat shrimps.
Fish that does not eat shrimps are dead fish or the shrimps are still too big to fit into their mouth yet.

Chemical that kills snails kill shrimps too. If the chemicals do not kill shrimps, probably will not kill snails.

Hahahahaha you got to set trap and remove the snails 1 by 1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## greenie

Yoyo loach does the trick. Quite commonly found in LFS. 

Should finish off the pest snails in a week or two. 

Remove it after a month then add your shrimp. Ask anyone to adopt the loach.

----------


## Berny

Or ask someone to lend you an assassin snail for a week or two, they do a pretty neat job cleaning out snails

----------


## edwin_the_elder

You might want to cut down on feeding as well. Will help to address the issue of algae by removing the access nutrients and snails

----------


## Potion123456

> You might want to cut down on feeding as well. Will help to address the issue of algae by removing the access nutrients and snails


Hi edwin from rc4 :>

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## edwin_the_elder

> Hi edwin from rc4 :>
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


WOAHHH stalker alert. Do I know you?

----------


## Potion123456

> WOAHHH stalker alert. Do I know you?


Lol im nathan lah. Didnt know u keep shrimps also HAHA

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## edwin_the_elder

> Lol im nathan lah. Didnt know u keep shrimps also HAHA
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


HAHAHAH DUDEEE Ive been keeping shrimp for almost 3 years alr  :Very Happy:  Nice to know you do too man

----------


## Potion123456

Ive bought an assassin snail and fed less and im v happy to announce that the snail invasion has somewhat been curbed :> THANKS ALL FOR THE VALUABLE INPUT

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## edwin_the_elder

> Ive bought an assassin snail and fed less and im v happy to announce that the snail invasion has somewhat been curbed :> THANKS ALL FOR THE VALUABLE INPUT
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Actually in the future idm taking some of your pest snails from you if you dm giving them away. I can use them to feed my figure 8 puffer XD

----------


## paris

Snails will help the algae problem
Snails in not the solution,but is part of solution
Bad choise mate

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5A μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xeco

wow you had an overpopulation of ramshorn snails and out of all colors you got the blue ones?!?

pretty lucky to be honest

Blue rams are quite rare, nowadays you only see the red variants everywhere
when they reach a larger size you can consider selling, i believe they go from $1.50 to $2 a piece

----------


## Potion123456

Dont think it's blue ramshorn though. It seems pretty yellow to me when they were still there. Anyways those snails are gone now :/

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------

